# There is a project that helps users to create their own freebsd , freebsd livecd



## christhegeek (Apr 19, 2020)

The address of the project:




__





						The FreeBSD LiveCD Project
					





					livecd.sourceforge.net
				




Has anyone used it ? and is it difficult ot use it ?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 19, 2020)

s/is/was/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 19, 2020)

You will get far more accomplished by just installing FreeBSD instead of talking about installing FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

The last image they produced was a FreeBSD 4.6. Nothing has been happening since.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 20, 2020)

Basically i have made a lot of freebsd installations and testing....


drhowarddrfine said:


> You will get far more accomplished by just installing FreeBSD instead of talking about installing FreeBSD.


----------

